# In the search for naturalism...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Any of you Malawi lovers have any good pics of the underwater environment found in Lake Malawi? I am gathering pics to model my 120 after. I want it to look like the real thing. I have tried several ways to make my tank look good and the newest is to make it exactly like the bottom of the lake. I want to amass a collection of pics so that I may choose the best one and model my aquascape after it. If anyone has any available please post them or email them to me. Thank you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.phoenixexpeditions.co.uk/photos/swimming.htm
http://www.tropheus.info/riftlakes/cichlids/foto_e.html


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome Pics. Thank you!


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I was also looking for pic and found this:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=84234


----------

